# Edit for 93621 billed w/ 93653



## jzick01 (Jan 25, 2013)

I am getting an edit stating "ADD ON PROCEDURE CODE 93621 HAS BEEN SUBMITTED WITHOUT AN APPROPRIATE PRIMARY PROCEDURE CODE.."  Looking in the CPT book it only states not to bill 93621 w/ 63656 and under 93653 not to report w/ 93618-93620.I  do not see any where that this is bundled w/ the new code. Can any one shed some light as to whether or not these can be billed together? 

Thanks!

Julie


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jan 25, 2013)

It's not bundling. They are saying that you billed an _add-on_ code without the proper _primary_ code - 93620; 93621 is NOT billable without 93620 {Use 93621 in conjuntion with 93620}. 

HTH


----------



## mdm58 (Jan 28, 2013)

But 93620 is included in 93653 so if 93621 can not be billed what code do you use for left atrial pacing ? If any one has an answer would you please email me @ mmunsey@mc.utmck.edu


----------



## jzick01 (Feb 4, 2013)

that is what I am wondering as well...


----------



## Debsterz (Mar 6, 2013)

If anyone has an answer to this question, please let me know


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Mar 6, 2013)

denisemunsey said:


> But 93620 is included in 93653 so if 93621 can not be billed what code do you use for left atrial pacing ? If any one has an answer would you please email me @ mmunsey@mc.utmck.edu



93621 can be used with 93620 for a diagnostic EP study alone.  During a ablation, it is bundled in the intervention.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Mar 7, 2013)

Jim Pawloski said:


> 93621 can be used with 93620 for a diagnostic EP study alone.  During a ablation, it is bundled in the intervention.
> HTH,
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



There is a new transmittal out. CMS transmittal 2636. Look that one up. It puts a end to payment for some of the add on codes. CPT and CMS do not agree on what add on codes we can bill with the ablation codes.

 Here is what the transmittal has listed

93609 reported with 93620,93653
93613 reported with 93620,93653
93621 reported with 93620
93622 reported with 93620
93623 reported with 93619,93620

so this is the reason why these are being denied. This new transmittal doesnt take effect until April 2013. I cant figure that out.


----------



## misnkm (Mar 7, 2013)

*Possible correction*

Per MedAxiom there is still hope the AMA may make corrections.  

"We are all hoping that the errata comes out soon, but it may take a couple of rounds of corrections to ge all the parenthetical notes completely right.  What this means is that we may have some wait before we are really able to get our denials re-processed for some circumstances of mapping, medication testing and a few others."

I am having my claims appealed to keep them current until we hear anything further.


----------

